
Guy Is Suing the Patent Office for Deciding an AI Can't Invent Things - amaajemyfren
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dz44b/this-guy-is-suing-the-patent-office-for-deciding-ai-cant-invent-things
======
elil17
This court case isn’t about whether AI can invent things. It’s about whether
AIs can receive patents.

Normally, non-natural persons (a funny legal way of saying organizations) can
do anything natural people (human beings) can do under the law (e.g. file
lawsuits, sign contracts). However, there are some privileges that are
reserved only for natural persons, and one of those is receiving patents
(which can later be transferred to any entity).

Plainly, the AI is not a natural person. It can certainly invent things, but
the government doesn’t choose to grant it a monopoly for manufacturing said
inventions.

This ruling does not in any way suggest that you can’t patent an invention
created by an AI. All you have to do is say that the AI is a tool that you,
the inventor, used.

Just because you used an AI to create an invention doesn’t mean the AI gets
the patent, anymore then Microsoft Word gets a copyright on what people type
in it.

------
xthestreams
> “Such tools are not capable of true independent creativity. In order for AI
> tools to create new work, prior creative work must be used as training data”

Isn't this exactly how humans do it too?

